# How to tighten faucet nut



## jbs11 (Sep 7, 2011)

By "plumber's wrench", do you mean a basin wrench, like this:









or a pipe wrench, like this:









If the former, that is the correct tool. Maybe someone else will chime in with a suggestions of what works when that doesn't.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it a brass hex nut or a plastic one with the ears on it.
If it's plastic one of these may work.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...FB558474EF9EE081D6A428C1BC5D444E2CC7&first=46

Sometimes I've had to remove the sink to get to the nut.


----------



## sybaris (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.


I tried a wrench like the first one. No way I could get a pipe wrench close to it.

The nut is brass, no ears on it. If it had ears on it I could get a pin or flathead on an ear and tap it with a mallet to tighten. I don't even think removing the sink is an option because it is an under counter mount which means I would have to break the seal, remove the garbage disposal and all the other plumbing and also the center support for the doors.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lay up in there and take a picture. Easyer to figure out how to do it if we can see it.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Does it look like this one? 

http://0.tqn.com/d/plumbing/1/0/i/5/-/-/fasten_faucet.jpg


----------



## sybaris (Dec 1, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Lay up in there and take a picture. Easyer to figure out how to do it if we can see it.


See attached

thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you could find a *" crows foot "* that size it may work or you may be able to modify a *router collet wrench *to fit.

I was hoping the plumbing industry was nearing the end of their rope in the stupidity department but I guess not.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Fairview said:


> If you could find a *" crows foot "* that size it may work or you may be able to modify a *router collet wrench *to fit.
> 
> I was hoping the plumbing industry was nearing the end of their rope in the stupidity department but I guess not.


If a special wrench didn't come with the faucet, then it's "necessity is the mother of invention"


----------



## mterry (Oct 17, 2012)

I have had the exact same deal in my kitchen. Single stem, deep sink bowls, little access. I managed to get a basin wrench on it and tighten it, but moving the spout from side to side is loosening it right back up. Poor design I guess, I learned my lesson haha next time I get a 3 hole faucet haha


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Judging by that picture there's more then enough room for a bason wrench.
Just may take two hands because the nuts so thin. One to turn the wrench, one to hold up the hook until you start turning it.


----------



## Midicat (Oct 13, 2007)

I have exactly the same style of faucet (they saw me coming). No special tool and the plumbing expert at the local hardware store didn't have a clue as to what to do. I resigned to purchase an extra long pair of needle nose pliers. Got home and start to tighten with my wife pushing downward on the faucet. I got almost a full rotation by working a smidgen at a time. It's much tighter now but there's no guarantee that this won't be an annual project.


----------

